# Gingerman Raceway - First event of the year!



## nismo22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey guys, well, I got the email from STUSA about their first event of the year on April 14. I can't wait to get out on the track again! :woowoo: Anyone else going?

Details: (copied from email)


Hello everybody, 

Start off your driving season by attending our event on Saturday, April 14 at GingerMan Raceway in South Haven, MI. This is your chance to take your driving skills and your car to the limit while learning the basics of auto racing in an educational, fun, and controlled environment.

This event is $155 for the day if you preregister before April 7 ($175 after April 7) and includes intstruction for all levels of driver and also your tech inspection. We will be running our groups in 20 minute sessions, so you will have a ton of track time! Arrive at the track at 7:30am, Drivers meeting at 8:30 am, first session begins at 9am. 

To register online, or for more information, please visit: SpeedTrialUSA Official Site. 
**Each group is limited, so sign up early! 

Looking forward to a great event, 
Brian.


----------

